# Bathroom remodel - what to do first?



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Gut it, repair any drywall that needs it, paint what you can, starting with ceiling, do tub surround/floor (your preference), install new fixtures, clean!


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

Here's what I did in order...

1) Gut and clean
2) Electrical for lights if moving boxes, etc.
3) Plumbing - new shower/tub fixtures, drains, etc.
4) Drywall/repair
5) Paint
6) Tub and surround
7) Flooring
8) Vanity
9) Fixtures (lighting and plumbing)/Toilet
10) Clean and touch up paint

I think some folks leave painting to the end, but I like having a coat of paint on first, I think it's a cleaner look at the edges of vanity, tub suround, etc.


----------

